# [gel Kann man die Reihenfolge der Dienste beim Start ändern?

## Klaus Meier

Ich habe folgendes Problem mit meinem USB WLan Empfänger. Ich habe zwei Gentoo Installationen auf meinem Rechner, einmal Gnome und einmal KDE.  Bei der Gnomei Istallation hat er meinen WLan Stick anfangs problemlos gestartet. Bei der KDE Installation startet er immer noch ohne Probleme. Kernel ist bei beiden identisch. Bekomme das jetzt bei Gnome hin, indem ich irgendwelche Dienste stoppe und starte, also net.lo, hl und net.wlan0. Hab so das Gefühl, dass net.lo starten dass meiste bringt. Muß das noch systematisieren. dmesg bringt auch eine Meldung, dass etwas nicht verbunden werden konnte, bin aber gerade nicht an dem Rechner.

Kann mir das nur so erklären. dass ich bei der Gnome Installation diverse Dienste mal testweise mit rc-update del entfernt und dann wieder mit rc-udate add hinzugefügt habe und sie dehalb nicht mehr so starten, wie sie sollen.. Oder hat da jemand eine andere Idee?Last edited by Klaus Meier on Sat Aug 22, 2009 7:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

Ja und, was ist durcheinander gekommen? Bei GNOME würd ich den Fehler nicht suchen, btw.

Wenn du einmal weißt, welcher Dienst zu spät gestartet wird, kannst ihn im init.d-skript als dependency eintragen.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm.. ganz verstanden hab ich dich noch nicht...

Du hast auf einem Rechner Gnome und KDE installiert. Normalerweise kann man das ohne Probleme auf EINEM System zusammen installieren und dann halt via Login-Manager auswählen was man grade braucht. Wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe, hast du für jedes eine "eigenes Gentoo" aufgesetzt?

Welche Verzeichnisse unterscheiden sich bei den beiden "Installationen"?

Also hat Gentoo Gnome + Gentoo KDE, eine getrenntes /etc/ Verzeichniss? Vielleicht erklärst du nochmal ob du da etwas "auf eine extra Partition" gelegt hast.

Oder hast du schon alles auf "einem (geteiltes /usr,/etc,/home...usw. Ordner?)" Gentoo? Und das Problem äußert sich unterschiedlich beim Starten von Gnome/KDE?

Spontan würde ich einen Blick in die /etc/rc.conf werfen (oder vergleichen) und schauen ob sich dort etwas einstellen lässt.

Wie schaut das im Kernel mit dir bei den Treibern (wlan) und dem USB-Kram aus? Was ist fest im Kernel und was wird beim Booten als Modul geladen?

Grüße

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also, ich habe einfach zweimal Gentoo auf meinem Rechner. Zwei komplett getrennte Installationen. Warum ist erst mal egal. Und auf der einen Installation wird der Stick mit wpa_supplient automatisch gestartet. Und auf der anderen nicht. Und ich denke, das liegt daran, weil ich da mit rc-update was deaktiviert habe, was dann nach der Reaktivierung dann später gestartet wird.

----------

## mv

Hast Du in beiden Installationen alle benötigten Kernel-Module manuell geladen? Und BTW: Benutzt Du baselayout-1 oder baselayout-2/openrc? Wichtig wäre auch zu wissen, ob möglicherweise auf einem der beiden Rechner so etwas wie wicd oder networkmanager oder Ähnliches installiert ist (das möglicherweise von gnome oder kde automatisch gestartet wird).

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es war der Networkmanager, der verhindert hat, dass WLan gestartet wird. Habe auf beiden baselayout2. Da es für den Networkmanager ja auch einen Dienst gibt, dachte ich, starte den doch einfach mal, kann ja nicht schaden, jdedenfalls hat das verhindert, dass es mit wpa_supplient geht.

----------

